# Just got a GREAT Hyatt exchange



## cdziuba (Nov 1, 2012)

I cannot believe my wonderful fortune.  I just confirmed a 2bdr Hyatt Bonita Springs in April.  I've had an ongoing search for SW Florida for at least 8 months, and nearly fainted when I saw my confirmation this morning.  So thrilled.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Congrats ! It's a great place. I've been there three times. Love it !


----------



## PhillyD45 (Nov 10, 2012)

The family and I were there in June. It is really a great family property.


----------

